# Sig sauer and law enforcement duty gold dots



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

I just bought some defense ammo... 9mm luger +p+ gold dots hollow point for my two tone sig sauer p229
I was just wondering if there is a problem with shooting +p+ out of a sig sauer or even shooting gold dots out of it as well... (FYI they are law enforcement gold dot duty ammunition
I haven't shot any yet, but I don't really want to waste any either.. I'll probably end up shooting a clip or two out of it just to be certain it will feed and function properly. I pulled the slide and they chamber easily, and I've pulled the slide over and over to see if they would feed as well, and they did perfectly fine
So my main question I guess would be is +p+ good or bad or okay for sig sauers and or the p229
:smt102:smt071


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

RogerThat said:


> I just bought some defense ammo... 9mm luger +p+ gold dots hollow point for my two tone sig sauer p229
> I was just wondering if there is a problem with shooting +p+ out of a sig sauer or even shooting gold dots out of it as well... (FYI they are law enforcement gold dot duty ammunition
> I haven't shot any yet, but I don't really want to waste any either.. I'll probably end up shooting a clip or two out of it just to be certain it will feed and function properly. I pulled the slide and they chamber easily, and I've pulled the slide over and over to see if they would feed as well, and they did perfectly fine
> So my main question I guess would be is +p+ good or bad or okay for sig sauers and or the p229
> :smt102:smt071


Have you checked your manual or the Sig Home Page? You might find a true answer there.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My P229 handles "regular" gold dots just fine. I refuse to abuse my gun by putting +P or +P+ rounds through it, whether or not it's rated for it. Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Just in case you missed it on the Sig site, here is what it says in the FAQ's section.



> *Can I use +P or +P+? *
> 
> +P Ammo manufactured to SAAMI/CIP/NATO specs is fine to use as a defensive round or for occasional range use. Continual use of this round will make it necessary for more frequent service on the pistol. We do NOT recommend the use of any +P+ round. This may void your warranty.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've had my P226 since it was NIB in 1991. I've never shot any + rounds of any kind and it's been 100% flawless in over 25K rounds. I've not ever understood the fascination with + rounds, really. If you can place your shots and do so with regular off the shelf SD/HD ammo, what are you REALLY worried about enough to HAVE to use +P+ for?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It seems to me that most questions of this type come after the deed is done. Is there something wrong with determining what ammo your gun is built for before buying ammo.:smt076

tumbleweed


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

TOF said:


> It seems to me that most questions of this type come after the deed is done. Is there something wrong with determining what ammo your gun is built for before buying ammo.:smt076
> 
> tumbleweed


hey guy, I'm newer at this.. I'm still learning the can and cannots... most mistakes aren't known until after their made.. jeesh what are you clint eastwood in gran torino? :roll: I took the ammo back and I got some remingtons 9mm luger regular ol' p.. which I know will shoot fine in my p229 because I've shot 200 rounds so far out of it without even a jam or what not... I'm just looking for some defensive hollow tip rounds..


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

TOF said:


> Have you checked your manual or the Sig Home Page? You might find a true answer there.


I have... the manual is pretty vague, it doesn't say anything to what I've read about +p or +p+
but I did see at the sigsauer website faqs that it would void my warrantee if I used +p+ but +p is fine for occasional range shooting or defense... 
I took back the golt dots, which I was kind of disapointed because I'm still on the look out for hollow points.. ammo is really hard to find around here for a good price
the range I shoot at usually only wants to sell stuff to you if your going to shoot at the range.. and even than they give you grief.. they basically just want to sell guns which is pretty understandable

I guess I'm stuck using regular ammo for defense for now till I find some good stuff


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RogerThat said:


> ammo is really hard to find around here for a good price


Premium SD HP ammo is not going to be cheap. That's why you don't use it for everyday range use. No matter what brand you go with, expect to pay high teens to low twenties per box of twenty five rounds.

Any of the major brands are going to get the job done. Don't get too hung up on the brand on the box. Just remember to buy a couple extra boxes to run through your gun to make sure your gun will eat it (even though it's a Sig an will, better to be safe).


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

If you don't mind shopping online, this site appears to have standard HP ammo available.

http://www.ammunitiontogo.com/catalog1/index.php/cName/9mm-hollow-point-ammo


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

RogerThat said:


> I just bought some defense ammo... 9mm luger +p+ gold dots hollow point for my two tone sig sauer p229
> I was just wondering if there is a problem with shooting +p+ out of a sig sauer or even shooting gold dots out of it as well... (FYI they are law enforcement gold dot duty ammunition
> I haven't shot any yet, but I don't really want to waste any either.. I'll probably end up shooting a clip or two out of it just to be certain it will feed and function properly. I pulled the slide and they chamber easily, and I've pulled the slide over and over to see if they would feed as well, and they did perfectly fine
> So my main question I guess would be is +p+ good or bad or okay for sig sauers and or the p229
> :smt102:smt071


+p+ is not recommended for Sigs. Plain old Gold Dot +P is just fine.


----------

